# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista con Mag Lari (El periódico)

## 3_de_diamantes

Mag Lari: ''Haría desaparecer a Rouco Varela''
Va camino de convertirse en un showman total al estilo de David Copperfield. El próximo miércoles estrena en el Teatre Tívoli Secrets, una porción de su ambicioso talento.


*--¡Me compadezco de sus Madelman!*
--Primero los partía en dos, luego los metía en una caja de zapatos y hacía ver que la serraba.

*--¿Ahí se cimentó su porvenir?*
--Todo empezó cuando mis padres me regalaron el libro Secretos de magia potagia, de Juan Tamariz.

*--¿Un niño rarito?*
--Un psicoanalista sacaría algunas conclusiones. Todos los magos tienen un pasado freaky.

*--¿En que consistió el suyo?*
--Yo era el típico niño con gafas y granos. Uno de esos amantes de los cómics que se pasaba horas delante del ordenador.

*--¡Vaya cambio ha dado! ¿Cosa de magia?*
--Algo natural. Cuando eres pequeño y raro, ¿se imagina el subidón que da hacer un truco y sorprender a los otros?

*--Es fácil de imaginar.*
--Tú sabes hacer algo que nadie sabe hacer... Sin embargo, con el transcurrir del tiempo, eso se me fue pasando y ahora me gusta hacer espectá- culo, buscar el efecto, la reacción fuerte con la música, la escenogra- fía, con pirotecnia y lluvia de confeti. Y mezclo todo ese efectismo con mi personaje, el Mag Lari, que, evidentemente, no soy yo.

*--¿Es mucha la diferencia?*
--El Mag Lari es un echao p'alante, y yo soy un tipo más bien tímido, según dicen.

*--¿Tiene algún poder?*
--No.

*--Entonces, ¿no existe la magia?*
--Existe en esos enfermos que sacan una impresionante fortaleza. Existe cuando te enamoras y haces una montón de tonterías...

*--Pero, ¿para qué sirve un mago en la época de la Wii?*
--¿Le parece anacrónico?

*--¿Un pelín?*
--Quizá porque todo el mundo ya sabe que no tenemos poderes, hemos ido tendiendo a lo cómico. De lo que se trata es de que la gente se lo pase bien. La magia es la herramienta principal que utilizo para hacer teatro. Siempre me gustó la interpretación. Pero no me veía como actor ni como director, sino como creador de mi propio espectáculo. Yo quiero ser como David Copperfield.

*--¿Para volatilizar estatuas? ¿Para atraer top models?*
--Porque me gusta el personaje. Ha logrado que su nombre suene a magia. Copperfield hace magia de gran formato, cómica, para todos.

*--¿A quién haría desaparecer usted?*
--A Rouco Varela. Y le haría aparecer dentro de un armario... También haría desaparecer a Acebes y a Aznar, pero esos son clásicos.

*--¿Diría que en la política hay más trampa que en su oficio?*
--¡Mucha más! Y lo peor es que yo intento disimular cuando hago trampas, pero ellos las hacen descaradamente.

*--Sin embargo, usted trocea a señoritas ligeras de ropa.*
--No es mi caso. En el nuevo espectá- culo, Secrets, trabajo con cuatro asistentes hombres, y todos van muy vestidos.

*--Bien. Ya no tiene usted que animar comuniones. ¿Se alegra?*
--Sííí. He animado un montón, pero no me arrepiento de la experiencia. He visto cosas que nunca creería.

*--Parece usted Rutger Hauer en Blade Runner...*
--He actuado en una casa del centro de Barcelona en la que se tarda cinco minutos en coche por un camino privado para llegar a la puerta de entrada. He actuado en el barco de un árabe, sobre alfombras, él sentado en una especie de trono y media docena de niños a sus pies. En algunos sitios me hicieron sentir que era un payaso, en el sentido más denigrante del término.

*--Lo siento. ¿Cuesta mucho engañar al prójimo?*
--No mucho. Les cuesta a los mentalistas, como Anthony Blake, porque la gente desconfía a priori de sus poderes. Pero ante un mago bajan la guardia, abdican del juicio.

*--¿Me cuenta cómo se corta a alguien en dos mitades?*
--No.

*--¡Por la memoria de Houdini!*
--El secreto es saber guardar el secreto.

*--A usted se lo tuvo que contar alguien...*
--Y yo también se lo cuento a quien quiera aprender a hacer magia, si demuestra el suficiente interés.

*--¿Eso cómo se demuestra?*
--Hay veces, muy pocas, que alguien me sigue, me llama y me pregunta con insistencia, y yo acabo cediendo.

*--Oiga, ¿usted sabe levitar?*
--Sí. Pero ahora aspiro a volar.

http://www.elperiodico.com/default.a...seccio_PK=1006

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Duple  :117: 
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...522&highlight=

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pues la mia está en negrita y en la sección de entrevistas. Ñe Ñe Ñe!!  8-) 

Nah, ya lo cierro.  :Oops:

----------

